# Clear Lake Biat Skips For Sale



## Warren Reed

I have several boat slips for sale at Portofino Harbour Marina. Docks H, I and J. 40 footers go for $14,700. $202/month HOA fee includes pool, showers, locker room, club house, laundry, landscaped grounds, parking spot.

Warren Reed
Etheredge Real Estate
)956)607-6295
[email protected]


----------

